# It happened to me! Confiscated knitting needles at Security



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well seasoned Traveller here. I've been knitting on planes without incident since I started frequent flying in 2003. Sure, there was a glitch around 9/11, but in the last few years things have stabilized again. And then it happened....

I've just come back from a 2 week trip through Europe. 4 countries, many airports. I took along socks (TATTTU) for easy knitting and small storage space. All was fine, the heels were turned and only the cuff to do, with an 8.5 hour flight ahead. 

Going through Security in the last airport (Lisbon) the sweet young security guard refused my sock needles. She claimed she had never seen knitting needles like that and insisted they were contraband. I could either pay for another checked bag, or go back out and find somewhere to mail them to myself. 

So, I lost my 2 new pair of Addi Sock Rockets ( which I loved!) and the #1 crochet hook, and #0 DPNS. And had nothing to knit on that long plane ride. I reordered the needles while waiting to board the flight, and 72 x2 stitches with cables await to be picked up. 

So the answer to "Can I knit on the Plane", is, it all depends on the individual who clears your carry-on.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh, no, so sorry this happened to you. :-(


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That seems like it is just at the whim of one person, for sure. Could you have asked to speak to a supervisor? I am not a flier at all and when I read these experiences, I truly wonder if the person who confiscates the needles just wants them for themselves. I would want to see the cords cut up and destroyed. What did she do with them? So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Poor you! That's a real bummer. Some airlines aren't easy on knitters. Those needles are expensive. Some people just work with bamboo needles when on planes so they don't lose their good needles. I hope your socks will be ok with the new needles. At least you had a good trip and enjoyed yourself!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Rules are different in each country. And due to the idiocy of our rules...differs by inspectors here, too. I like the suggestions offered here before which is to also travel with extra yarn to be able to slip work off if they confiscate your needles. 
I think she just wanted your needles.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

How sad and frustrating. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yover8 said:


> Well seasoned Traveller here. I've been knitting on planes without incident since I started frequent flying in 2003. Sure, there was a glitch around 9/11, but in the last few years things have stabilized again. And then it happened....
> 
> I've just come back from a 2 week trip through Europe. 4 countries, many airports. I took along socks (TATTTU) for easy knitting and small storage space. All was fine, the heels were turned and only the cuff to do, with an 8.5 hour flight ahead.
> 
> ...


Pfffffffttt I hope you broke them in half,cut cord into tiny pieces as well as the socks. Then she can buy her own needles


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I would have caused such a ruckus they wouldn't have let me on the plane! I also think I would have asked for a supervisor. I have flown often with either knitting or crochet and have never had a problem. I usually have a print out of the airlines policy about needles on the plane, just in case. So sorry about your incident. And yes, I think she just wanted your needles! And your socks will have a great story to tell when they are done.! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry this happened, but I think I might have asked if they confiscate pens and pencils, too.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I didn't lose needles, but coming home from Berlin, thru Frankfort, last week they took my 4.5 oz CRYSTAL deodorant! I've been carrying that same crystal for years all over the place. They were the most intense inspectors I've ever experienced. This happened in Frankfurt. Glad it was almost used up. But I think I'm glad they're so diligent.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

at most airports they have a big chart showing pictures of forbidden objects. i always have a good look and never find knitting needles there. so if someone tells me they are not allowed, i tell them that they are not on the " forbidden" chart. so that sort of stumps them and i have gone through.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh that is terrible! She probably wanted them for herself!


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> That seems like it is just at the whim of one person, for sure. Could you have asked to speak to a supervisor? I am not a flier at all and when I read these experiences, I truly wonder if the person who confiscates the needles just wants them for themselves. I would want to see the cords cut up and destroyed. What did she do with them? So sorry this happened to you.


I am sorry it happened and I have often wondered about this as well and not only knitting needles. I'd like to visit the house or search the pockets of the agent who confiscated my mom-in-law's solid gold lighter pre 9/11.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> Sorry this happened, but I think I might have asked if they confiscate pens and pencils, too.


The lady in front of me had 5" stiletto metal heels, which were required to go through X-ray. I think those heels could do much more damage than sock needles


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Pfffffffttt I hope you broke them in half,cut cord into tiny pieces as well as the socks. Then she can buy her own needles


I thought of that, but didn't wanted her to take my pewter scissors also


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

rahi said:


> at most airports they have a big chart showing pictures of forbidden objects. i always have a good look and never find knitting needles there. so if someone tells me they are not allowed, i tell them that they are not on the " forbidden" chart. so that sort of stumps them and i have gone through.


I did that. Even had the print out of forbidden objects. The Supervisor sided with his employee - bet he has never seen knitting needles like that either


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

:sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

yover8 said:


> I thought of that, but didn't wanted her to take my pewter scissors also


Bring a kindergarten pair the next time


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Bring a kindergarten pair the next time


Good idea. It's just never been an issue before


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh, so sorry to hear this! I've started bringing cable stops with me when I travel, because I suspect it can happen at any airport. I also usually grab a project on non-metal needles, but I've brought metal circulars without problems. Somebody here suggested bringing a self addressed padded envelope to mail needles back to yourself and I do that too ... when I remember to grab it! I hope you can finish those socks now!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

What a shame! So, so sorry! Some good answers here (speaking to supervisor, noting forbidden items posted, and rendering needles useless) I want to remember for future flights.


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

yover8 said:


> Well seasoned Traveller here. I've been knitting on planes without incident since I started frequent flying in 2003. Sure, there was a glitch around 9/11, but in the last few years things have stabilized again. And then it happened....
> 
> I've just come back from a 2 week trip through Europe. 4 countries, many airports. I took along socks (TATTTU) for easy knitting and small storage space. All was fine, the heels were turned and only the cuff to do, with an 8.5 hour flight ahead.
> 
> ...


Ouch! I generally tell them upon checking in that I have crochet hooks or needles and if there's a question, I put them in checked baggage. Remember when they used to take clippers with that 3/4" fingernail file on it???? However, I guess I'm glad they seem to be scrutinizing...I just wish they'd do it with everybody!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I think I mentioned before an incident at a U.S. airport where my small multi-purpose tool was confiscated. I brought it along because it had a little blunt tipped pair of scissors in it and I was either crocheting or cross stitching at the time. The TSA agent actually dropped it into his shirt pocket. Fortunately, there was a post office in the airport and I had time on my side. I asked for the little tool back, was warned that I might not have time, but guess what....if I didn't have time, I would have given it away to an inbound person or tossed it in the trash! Putting it in his pocket really made me
angry.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

ShE probably wanted them.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

yover8 said:


> I thought of that, but didn't wanted her to take my pewter scissors also


Well now that doe surprise me. Scissors are not allowed on any plane I have flown on in the US. So I never take those anymore but I have never lost a pair of needles yet. I have to agree with the others. I would have broken them and cut the cord. Sanctioned thievery.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I feel your pain. You were lucky in that you seemed to have had a reasonablely nice security agent. The first time it happened to me I was up to the neck on a cardigan with attached sleeves. The pattern was a twelve row lace pattern that I really struggled to complete. She just ripped the needles out without giving me a chance to run a life line though the stitches. When I said something she let me know in no uncertain terms that she could get me banned from flying if she chose to do so. I guess the flying public is safer because TSA destroyed a sweater meant for a very nice lady and confiscated a circular needle. I am sure the terrorist are having a good laugh.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry you had them taken. It's stressful enough going flying these days, we need our "security blankets", our knitting projects to help relieve stress!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

tmvasquez said:


> Well now that doe surprise me. Scissors are not allowed on any plane I have flown on in the US. So I never take those anymore but I have never lost a pair of needles yet. I have to agree with the others. I would have broken them and cut the cord. Sanctioned thievery.


Actually, scissors with blades under 4" are allowed. I have several pairs of those cute little Hiya Hiya kitty snips and I keep one with each project. Honestly, they're not really very good scissors but they will cut yarn (if forced to....). I would never take a pair of scissors that I valued with me on a plane, but I've never had any issues with them.


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

One trip returning from Tucson to Atlanta, I had a tube -- a tube -- of Avon Moisture Therapy lip balm taken. Silly thing has maybe an ounce when it was new, and it was far from new. Irritated me. Knitting and its needles were OK, but a tube of lip balm? Really............... 

5" stiletto heels are "toad stabbers" according to one of my brothers. And really vicious weapons.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

stitcherann said:


> One trip returning from Tucson to Atlanta, I had a tube -- a tube -- of Avon Moisture Therapy lip balm taken. Silly thing has maybe an ounce when it was new, and it was far from new. Irritated me. Knitting and its needles were OK, but a tube of lip balm? Really...............
> 
> 5" stiletto heels are "toad stabbers" according to one of my brothers. And really vicious weapons.


I would have told them I had just had herpes. :sm09:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

yover8 said:


> Well seasoned Traveller here. I've been knitting on planes without incident since I started frequent flying in 2003. Sure, there was a glitch around 9/11, but in the last few years things have stabilized again. And then it happened....
> 
> I've just come back from a 2 week trip through Europe. 4 countries, many airports. I took along socks (TATTTU) for easy knitting and small storage space. All was fine, the heels were turned and only the cuff to do, with an 8.5 hour flight ahead.
> 
> ...


The above is why it is often suggested to use cheap or at least inexpensive bamboo or wood needles, long cable for circular needles would probably be best...especially for a long circular needle. If security person does not believe they are "ok" to go through security at one out of who knows how many air ports...all it takes is one... you can simply break off the needle tips and tie that long cable in a knot to prevent your socks, or anything else from the cable itself... That would at least save you getting too stressed at losing your Addi Sock Rockets...pack the expensive, favorite needles ... all of them in your checked baggage.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

20 years ago, flying from Dublin to London "they" took a tiny folding pair of sissors - blade about 3/4" long, I was very upset as they were my Mum's & she had just died a few weeks before.

Last November flying from Iceland to Dublin "they" took 2 small packets of Icelandic cheese unopened in original packets - I think they must have been hungry!!!!! I was LEAVING their country with their produce what threat was that?


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! That stinks. Sounds like she either wanted your needles or she's just a straight-up, bubble headed ding dong.????


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

So sorry that you had to lose your knitting in such a fashion. It's gotten to the point that I don't wish to travel any more with all the varying troubles one has to go through. So I guess I am letting them win, and that makes me sad, too.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

lainey_h said:


> Actually, scissors with blades under 4" are allowed. I have several pairs of those cute little Hiya Hiya kitty snips and I keep one with each project. Honestly, they're not really very good scissors but they will cut yarn (if forced to....). I would never take a pair of scissors that I valued with me on a plane, but I've never had any issues with them.


Well that is what I thought too but mine were confiscated. They were only 3" blades.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

tmvasquez said:


> Well that is what I thought too but mine were confiscated. They were only 3" blades.


So sorry to hear that! All the preparation and research in the world won't prevent one uninformed TSA agent from confiscating our innocent tools... :sm03:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Pfffffffttt I hope you broke them in half,cut cord into tiny pieces as well as the socks. Then she can buy her own needles


Haha, :sm24: 
I have to agree it does depend on who it is. I travel with needles I do not care if they get taken, never my best treasures. Very sorry for the loss.


----------



## Unstkid (Aug 5, 2013)

LOL. So she took your obvious knitting needles (with socks attached, I'm assuming), but Not Scissors??? Hmmm. Peculiar! 

Too late now, but I usually go to the federal agent sitting nearby and show them my needles before the people who drop me off are gone. They have always stamped acceptable, and told me I didn't have to ask. If they would say no, I would give them to my friend. I would be very distressed, though, on the plane, without being able to knit! It's the only way I can relax and not notice the airplane's dips and curves! Have you ever thought of using pencils as knitting needes? I have! LOL


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Is it my nasty suspicious mind to think that perhaps this young checker fancied your needles? I wonder if they get first dibs on the confiscated goods. I hope her fingers fall off if she did take them.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

I don't take my knitting on trips; not worth the risk and I prefer to knit at home. No one has ever questioned my Kindle. Not yet anyway LOL.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

KitKat789 said:


> I don't take my knitting on trips; not worth the risk and I prefer to knit at home. No one has ever questioned my Kindle. Not yet anyway LOL.


Oh Southwest Air questioned mine. Made be turn it off. You know those things can wreak havoc with the plane's avionics. Yeah right. I've never put my cell phone in airplane mode. NEVER and none of the planes I've been in have crashed.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

AmyS said:


> LOL. So she took your obvious knitting needles (with socks attached, I'm assuming), but Not Scissors??? Hmmm. Peculiar!
> 
> Too late now, but I usually go to the federal agent sitting nearby and show them my needles before the people who drop me off are gone. They have always stamped acceptable, and told me I didn't have to ask. If they would say no, I would give them to my friend. I would be very distressed, though, on the plane, without being able to knit! It's the only way I can relax and not notice the airplane's dips and curves! Have you ever thought of using pencils as knitting needes? I have! LOL


Nice idea, but I was in Portugal, there were no federal agents, and my Portuguese is nil and their English minimal.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

jeanne63 said:


> I didn't lose needles, but coming home from Berlin, thru Frankfort, last week they took my 4.5 oz CRYSTAL deodorant! I've been carrying that same crystal for years all over the place. They were the most intense inspectors I've ever experienced. This happened in Frankfurt. Glad it was almost used up. But I think I'm glad they're so diligent.


I went through Frankfurt airport in 2004; it had tighter security then JFK! The woman who gave me the pat down should have bought me a drink afterwards. We really got up close and personal!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

yover8 said:


> Well seasoned Traveller here. I've been knitting on planes without incident since I started frequent flying in 2003. Sure, there was a glitch around 9/11, but in the last few years things have stabilized again. And then it happened....
> 
> I've just come back from a 2 week trip through Europe. 4 countries, many airports. I took along socks (TATTTU) for easy knitting and small storage space. All was fine, the heels were turned and only the cuff to do, with an 8.5 hour flight ahead.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Your needles probably went home with her.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know what happened here. My computer had a brain freeze.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think the 'security' lady was having a bad day.
I am a diabetic and as I go through a security check I just tell them I have needles for medical use and they have never questioned it further. I always carry a letter from my doctor with me when flying anywhere.


----------



## Penlady Barb (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry you wound up losing precious and enjoyable time finishing you socks due to someone's prejudice re: our hobby and love.
I have a question for you re: addi sock rockets. All my socks are at most 7" wide. I use a 6-8" circular needle. I am just learning to knit and I used dpn, as well for socks, how do you knit socks with the rocket at 16" long?


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Penlady Barb said:


> Sorry you wound up losing precious and enjoyable time finishing you socks due to someone's prejudice re: our hobby and love.
> I have a question for you re: addi sock rockets. All my socks are at most 7" wide. I use a 6-8" circular needle. I am just learning to knit and I used dpn, as well for socks, how do you knit socks with the rocket at 16" long?


Barb, the Sock Rockets I know have 80cm or 100 cm cords for Magic Loop knitting. I prefer 2 circs, as I do the heels and soles one size smaller. Sock Rocket needles are slick like the Addi Turbos, but have sharper tips for finer yarn. The cords are very flexible.

I bought mine at a LYS (CAN $25 each), but reordered them from eBay (Sesame Yarns) for US $9.80 each. I figure I lost $100 worth of knitting tools.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That makes me so sad, those fine needles gone forever. I bought a set of cheap bamboo circs - pretty much every size - for about $6.00 on eBay just so I'd have extras around. I'm thinking one of those needles would go on a flight with me just to spare the devastation of losing a really good pair to these arbitrary rules.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I always recommend you don't take anything you are not willing to lose, and put a lifeline in before you go to the airport, just in case. Our TSA screeners are notoriously inconsistent and any argument with them can get you put in a holding cell  And other countries have their own rules. Just because you flew in with knitting doesn't mean you can fly out with it :-( I no longer enjoy traveling and don't do it much anymore.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have not had that happen, but have worried about it. I have been lucky so far.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I know it is for our "safety" but when I have been thru security with the exact same items -often on the exact same day - with no issue and all of a sudden one agent decides they want to confiscate something it really is upsetting. I've had them want to take the strangest things from me. When traveling with my husband we have the added "fun" of having to get him thru with his wheelchair. Talk about undignified, invasive searches. There are rules and regulations, we are well versed in these since my husband was president of the board of the lead organization in developing these rules/regulations and still.......so I try not to complain when I have issues with my knitting.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> That seems like it is just at the whim of one person, for sure. Could you have asked to speak to a supervisor? I am not a flier at all and when I read these experiences, I truly wonder if the person who confiscates the needles just wants them for themselves. I would want to see the cords cut up and destroyed. What did she do with them? So sorry this happened to you.


I feel for you and agree with Cdambro. I carry a Government letter with me that shows that needles are now allowed on planes but I guess that's going to be more applicable in English speaking countries. It's always up to an over cautious security guard. You poor thing and to add insult to injury you had nothing to occupy your hands on that long flight!

Leanna x


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

What a shame. Even tho it's over now I would still call and complain. I'd also ask what they do with confiscated items. You never know???


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am sorry that happened! I agree that she probably wanted your needles!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

nananan22 said:


> How sad and frustrating. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this already (too much to read) but when I travel and like to knit on board, I take my WOODEN' circulars with me. The x-ray (or whatever machine) does not detect wood and I had never any problems with my wooden needles. About cutting the string, with what? You are not allowed any scissors or knifes in your hand luggage. So that one is out. 
About the liquids, perfumes etc. you are only allowed 3.5 oz. Anything more, they confiscate.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, what a shame. Clearly that person knew nothing about knitting.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

So sorry they took your needles. I think I will be mindful when I go on my international trip and just buy cheap bamboo needles so I can fly or take very old circulars with me.


----------



## ElyinUS (Jun 7, 2016)

From a very active traveler...don't ever ask to see a supervisor at security. Just give up the needles. (I've tried this...you may miss your flight). I have taken dozens and dozens of flights - confiscation is at the discretion of the individual no matter where you are. Makes me crazy! I can't believe they took a crochet hook though!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Laws ARE different in different countries and she Is there for safety's sake. In the USA it is up to each individual tsa agent. I doubt anyone wanted anyone's socks or needles, especially since she is as allowed to go mail them to herself this us the chance you take each time you fly with knitting or crochet


----------



## Arbirlot (Feb 23, 2016)

I just travelled to Europe and took my socks off my Addi turbo needles and used my bamboo DPN just for that reason. No metal.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

You should have demanded to see a supervisor, obviously this person was not very experienced, in fact if I were you I would complain bitterly.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry that happened! I've been lucky so far, but I am opting for less flying. The whole airport ordeal is getting to be more trouble than it's worth. Needing to be through the security check point two to three hours pre-flight, plus the flight time, plus however long it takes from arrival airport to actual destination = too much time between comforts of home and comforts of wherever we're going. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with the others - I think she wanted the needles. I understand security has been tightened because of recent events, but I think she had a hidden agenda. However, I believe it's wise not to make a fuss. They can refuse to let you on the plane if they want.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't mean to insult anyone but I personally do not want a raving lunatic with any sharp object on a plane with me. Yes knitting needles could be used as a weapon in the hands of the wrong person.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

yover8 said:


> Well seasoned Traveller here. I've been knitting on planes without incident since I started frequent flying in 2003. Sure, there was a glitch around 9/11, but in the last few years things have stabilized again. And then it happened....
> 
> I've just come back from a 2 week trip through Europe. 4 countries, many airports. I took along socks (TATTTU) for easy knitting and small storage space. All was fine, the heels were turned and only the cuff to do, with an 8.5 hour flight ahead.
> 
> ...


Oh no! So sorry????


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

What an awful security agent! She must live under a rock to be so ignorant of knitting in Portugal. Wonder if your needles went home with her!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

When i travel abroad all I take are my bamboo needles with me on the plane and have my other ones in the other suitcases that are not part of my carryon . I am so sorry!!!


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Hit it on the nail. Some years back I was in Glasgow airport; my doderant was banned!!! In front of me was a man from somewhere in eastern Europe, he had whisky, unopened in his handluggage. "Not allowed" droned the nasty type wearing uniform. "What do I do?" asked the traveller, "I have just bought it in your shop". "You can give it to me or it will be thrown away" was the reply. Me I'd have poured it over his head..... Of course I took his name and reported him but the poor traveller was bereft of his whisy. Those people who work in "security" are no always the good souls of this earth. I eschew flying now. One day should I fly again I am sure to be encarserated by some nasty little jobs worth.


Cdambro said:


> That seems like it is just at the whim of one person, for sure. Could you have asked to speak to a supervisor? I am not a flier at all and when I read these experiences, I truly wonder if the person who confiscates the needles just wants them for themselves. I would want to see the cords cut up and destroyed. What did she do with them? So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I imagine the young woman was doing her job as she was taught to do it. I'm astonished that so many think she want d to steal them. It seems that the
people looking after our safety are damned if they do and damned if they don't. I'm sorry you lost your needles.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm so sorry that happened! I've been lucky so far, but I am opting for less flying. The whole airport ordeal is getting to be more trouble than it's worth. Needing to be through the security check point two to three hours pre-flight, plus the flight time, plus however long it takes from arrival airport to actual destination = too much time between comforts of home and comforts of wherever we're going. :sm25: :sm25:


J-J, I so agree with you. Between driving time on both ends, airport time, and a 50-minute flight, it takes 9 hours to fly from my home to Jacksonville, Florida. I literally could drive it in that time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Geebart said:


> I imagine the young woman was doing her job as she was taught to do it. I'm astonished that so many think she want d to steal them. It seems that the
> people looking after our safety are damned if they do and damned if they don't. I'm sorry you lost your needles.


If all the organizations that are keeping airspace safe for us were to just draft a _standard_ set of rules - however nutty - and *stick to them*, I don't think anyone would complain. It's the inconsistency of it that drives fliers crazy!

My sister had a forty-year-old 100% _nylon_ circular needle confiscated. 
I've had my miniature bandage scissors questioned and measured; their blade isn't even an inch long and both parts of the tips are blunt.
I may prefer knitting with metal needles and crocheting with metal hooks, but when flying, I carry a project that's on plastic, nylon, wood, or bamboo needles. If they don't 'see' them, they don't take them.

A word of warning to those who think to switch the project from beloved needles to cheaper needles: the material the needle is made of DOES influence gauge. Same yarn, same hands, same stitching, but different needles can produce a decidedly different result. This is part of the reason I have so many WIPs. I often start a new one the day before departure, just to have something small to knit en route. That means there's a larger project waiting at home, but that doesn't mean that I return to that WIP when I get back. It may wait weeks, if not months or years. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## robinw (Jun 22, 2011)

I recently had a small bottle of hair conditioner confiscated and the security lady told me they are not allowed to take any of the confiscated items. It is their security rule. When I asked what happens to these items, she told me they are all garbage and she would lose her job if she tampered with or took any of the confiscated items.When I fly I never take knitting with me as the seats are so small and crowded and I would be constantly hitting the armrest or the passenger beside me.


----------



## jacunn47 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have flown many, many times with my knitting (mostly socks). However, I don't rely on airport charts. I always check the airlines's web site beforehand. I have actually seen knitting needles on the "forbidden items" chart once (think it was Aer Lingus) and have been randomly stopped about 3 times flying home from non-U.S. Airports. In each case I calmly asked for a supervisor who gave the go-ahead. This might not work every time but so far that suggests to me an over zealousness on the part of the inspector or maybe the person is new to the job. I prefer to think that is the case instead of letting my cynical self think the person only covets my needles. Since I really, really love to knit on the plane and while waiting in airports I will continue to bring my knitting with me. I will also, however, continue to closely check with the individual airline's rules and hold my breath while I go through foreign airport security lines.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

I always carry an empty self addressed lots of postage on it envelope so I'm prepared to mail to myself. Never had any trouble with knitting needles on any flight, from Hong Kong or London or Beijing or anywhere in the US.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I feel so bad for you. I would be heart broken.
Moonieboy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jacunn47 said:


> I have flown many, many times with my knitting (mostly socks). However, I don't rely on airport charts. I always check the airlines's web site beforehand. I have actually seen knitting needles on the "forbidden items" chart once (think it was Aer Lingus) and have been randomly stopped about 3 times flying home from non-U.S. Airports. In each case I calmly asked for a supervisor who gave the go-ahead. This might not work every time but so far that suggests to me an over zealousness on the part of the inspector or maybe the person is new to the job. I prefer to think that is the case instead of letting my cynical self think the person only covets my needles. Since I really, really love to knit on the plane and while waiting in airports I will continue to bring my knitting with me. I will also, however, continue to closely check with the individual airline's rules and hold my breath while I go through foreign airport security lines.


Last summer, we bought season passes to the local amusement park. We thought it would be good exercise to wander back and forth across the grounds, and my darling loves seeing all the bare flesh on display! I brought my knitting - in fact, two projects - every day. No problem. 
This year, on our fourth visit, the young lady who was checking the bags for forbidden articles objected to my knitting needles! They're anodized aluminium tips with a nylon cable. They're not even particularly pointy! I argued, and she let me in. Once inside, I went to the security office to find out what the actual rules state regarding knitting needles. Well, no one was able to show me in print anything about it! The supervisor told me to just hide the needles at the bottom of the project bag while entering the grounds. He said no one would bother me if they saw me knitting inside the park. Weird! 
I did as he said, and no one's objected to my knitting again.


----------



## hamishmama (Apr 1, 2015)

Same thing happened to me in May this year. Leaving Mexico, airport security noticed a circular needle and insisted I remove it. They also took my crochet hook. I've travelled to Mexico at least twice a year for the last ten years and never had a problem.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I've given up flying. I never had anything confiscated, but did have both knees replaced. I was told I had to pass through the metal detector which went off, of course. I then had to wait 40 minutes for them to find someone to give me the official pat down. When they found nothing but me and clothes, I was then questioned by three more TSA people asking why I didn't "just remove the replacements" before coming to the airport. I realize that these are not highly paid people, but some minimum knowledge and intelligence might be useful. This was was at O'hare. All of the other airports I traveled through we're fine....quick pat down, no waiting. However, since I always leave from O'hare, I quit.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think you should have a printout of all the rules and regulations for all the airlines you fly with.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irene1 said:


> I've given up flying. I never had anything confiscated, but did have both knees replaced. I was told I had to pass through the metal detector which went off, of course. I then had to wait 40 minutes for them to find someone to give me the official pat down. When they found nothing but me and clothes, I was then questioned by three more TSA people asking why I didn't "just remove the replacements" before coming to the airport. I realize that these are not highly paid people, but some minimum knowledge and intelligence might be useful. This was was at O'Hare. All of the other airports I traveled through we're fine....quick pat down, no waiting. However, since I always leave from O'Hare, I quit.


 :sm06: :sm06: There are no possible words to express my thoughts!!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

What happened to you is sooo ridiculous on their part and had it happened to me, I would not have made the flight!
I would have raised such a "ruckus" and asked loudly of the people in line...hold up a #2 pencil and a needle and ask what the difference is. How about a large diaper pin that I can stab you with. etc, etc, etc. 
I, frankly, think Security should be before getting in line so you can have an envelop ready to mail something. Better yet, they could take them and return to you when you land. Lots of ways better than their way...it is not consistant. Oh! I can get away with most anything because I'm OLD! Are they kidding???!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitwit42 said:


> I think you should have a printout of all the rules and regulations for all the airlines you fly with.


That serves no purpose when the individual security agent decides that something needs confiscating. And what do you do if you're flying home from a place where the language is not English or any language you know? Showing a flimsy printout in a language they cannot read wouldn't be much use.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Last year, as the sun was rising here on the east coast, I got a frantic call from my daughter on the west coast. "Ma, my water just broke (3 weeks early), get on the next plane, I need you here..." Crazed, I packed in a hurry, not thinking about TSA regulations. They confiscated my "expensive/indulgent" Fekkai hair styling sculpting spray...new bottle. Was upset, but couldn't risk a flight missing argument. Passed through security, went downstairs to the gates, first shop on the concourse was Kiehl's. Treated myself to a new fancy styling gel that gives even more body to my poor tired limp hair. Sure I was angry, but would have been more so if they took my metal hiya's (with a half done lace shawl on it...no time to plan a better choice travel project) or my little metal folding scissors. The bottle of styling spray was carefully placed in a box. I think all that is collected is split up at the end of the shift. 
So sorry you lost your needles. Long angry flight with nothing to do...how frustrating!
I do think things tighten up with each air disaster or urban terrorist attack and then relax again with the calm between cycles. What a crazy time we live in. The protests of the 60's and 70's were scary for many, but nothing like this.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Irene1 said:


> I've given up flying. I never had anything confiscated, but did have both knees replaced. I was told I had to pass through the metal detector which went off, of course. I then had to wait 40 minutes for them to find someone to give me the official pat down. When they found nothing but me and clothes, I was then questioned by three more TSA people asking why I didn't "just remove the replacements" before coming to the airport. I realize that these are not highly paid people, but some minimum knowledge and intelligence might be useful. This was was at O'hare. All of the other airports I traveled through we're fine....quick pat down, no waiting. However, since I always leave from O'hare, I quit.


When we ran into a particularly "dense" employee... my late husband would say that the requirement for that particular establishment was that "you had to flunk the intelligence test"... sometimes I think that really is true. "remove the replacements?????" Yikes!!!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

The story they give out and the reality of the situation are two different things. I am sure that some things ARE discarded and I am just as sure that some things 'somehow' never quite make it to the trash. Security tapes of luggage going through the back rooms of airports on the way to be loaded on the plane shows persistent and blatant theft from checked baggage. ANYONE who is in 'the business' will acknowledge the problem if they are honest.



robinw said:


> I recently had a small bottle of hair conditioner confiscated and the security lady told me they are not allowed to take any of the confiscated items. It is their security rule. When I asked what happens to these items, she told me they are all garbage and she would lose her job if she tampered with or took any of the confiscated items.When I fly I never take knitting with me as the seats are so small and crowded and I would be constantly hitting the armrest or the passenger beside me.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

That still is not any guarantee you won't have needles confiscated.



knitwit42 said:


> I think you should have a printout of all the rules and regulations for all the airlines you fly with.


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

So sorry you lost your needles. Freaking terrorists who caused all this!


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

It is crazy. I have knitted for years including after 911 and usually asked about needles. Once I had something (I forgot what) which I didn't want to lose and they gave me alternatives of mailing etc. My daughter was just by security and I waved for her to come to collect them . They let her in to retrieve my "contraband".


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that - but am glad you told us. Last time I flew (before 9 11) I knitted a facecloth from Indy to Texas; Texas to CA and never had a problem. Don't know what this world is coming to when you can't enjoy knitting on a plane (sounds like a movie title - KNITTING ON A PLANE!).


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

That was terrible And probably mostly because she had not seen something like that before.


----------



## Maxie's Mom (Aug 28, 2013)

So sorry that this happened to you.

Everyone seems to be blaming the agent, even indicating she wanted them for herself. How sad! Agents see hundreds of people a day. I don't think they target specific items. They are doing their job trying to keep air travel safe.

Has anyone checked the specific rules flying out of Portugal? Perhaps Portugal does not allow knitting needles. When traveling I check the specific rules for the country I am leaving from and print a copy in case there is a question.


----------



## cooknknit (May 7, 2011)

I do not fly so do not know the cost of the extra bag she offered, but if you had to buy new needles would it have been cheaper to do it that way? Just curious


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I think since she was so young, she was just stupid, for lack of a better word. I rarely write checks, but a couple of months ago I was at a Michael's and only had my checkbook on me for some strange reason, so I wrote a check. The young man at the counter said, after giving it to him, "what's this"? I said it's a check...don't you know what that is???? He said "I'll have to go show someone." I worry who we are leaving things to...


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

I am very careful when I travel to make sure that my clothing has no pockets, wear no jewelry, wear an elastic sports bra, wear elastic waist pants, wear a top that also has no metal trim, and wear a shoe with no metal and a pair of nylon socks. Whenever I go, I get separated from my travel companion to a different line, have my hands checked, need to remove my shoes, need to go through the medal detector more than once, get the pat down, am asked if I have any metal replacements (I have none), am asked if I would prefer to be patted down in a separate room for the second pat down. I always say no that they should just do their job and I know they only want everyone to be safe on the plane. Someone else always comes along and tells the person that is checking me that I can go now. Of course, my travel companion has come from the other line and collected my stuff from the counter (which is never questioned) 8-10 people have come through with no problem after me. It has happened to me every time I travel. My bag has never had a problem. I didn't know about plastic bags so there are none in my bag. Everything is in cloth bags and they never open or look inside them. My kindle, recharger, and my watch which are the only metal that I bring are loose in the bin. There are no oversized items, no liquids, and my knitting is in one of the bags (plastic needle, no scissors). I am proof that there is no profiling unless they are checking old, fat, white ladies. I am more worried about the whole bag disappearing than if something would be taken from it. I still don't want to stop traveling yet.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> That seems like it is just at the whim of one person, for sure. Could you have asked to speak to a supervisor? I am not a flier at all and when I read these experiences, I truly wonder if the person who confiscates the needles just wants them for themselves. I would want to see the cords cut up and destroyed. What did she do with them? So sorry this happened to you.


My husband worked for an air line as a booking agent and he would tell them no knitting needles, better safe than sorry. Many airlines will tell you yes over the phone but at the air port you will get another answer and vise versa.
:sm19:


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Sorry that happened. I would hate to have that long ride without them too. Did you have a book to read? Hope so.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

susandkline said:


> I think I mentioned before an incident at a U.S. airport where my small multi-purpose tool was confiscated. I brought it along because it had a little blunt tipped pair of scissors in it and I was either crocheting or cross stitching at the time. The TSA agent actually dropped it into his shirt pocket. Fortunately, there was a post office in the airport and I had time on my side. I asked for the little tool back, was warned that I might not have time, but guess what....if I didn't have time, I would have given it away to an inbound person or tossed it in the trash! Putting it in his pocket really made me
> angry.


How stupid of him to do that in front of you if he really wanted it.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh man! The horror! Good luck getting all those stitches back in working order!!!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I would have told them I had just had herpes. :sm09:


Love the reply.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Sad--didn't they offer you the option of mailing them to yourself? I never take metal needles on planes--only bamboo or plastic. So I never was questioned.


----------



## stefhope (Feb 12, 2016)

I would not recommend arguing with airport security! That is a formula for trouble. the old saying is true: if you can replace it with money, you don't have a problem.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

This happened to me on El Al. Yet, on the plane another woman was knitting. I suppose that is why I never entered this discussion. It truly is up to the security representative. I was lucky that El Al does a pretty extensive interview with the traveler before your luggage is gone so I was able to slip my knitting into my bag. But, it left me with a 15 hour trip with no knitting. ????


----------



## Petrichor (May 31, 2016)

This is outrageous! Perhaps if I'd had a camera w me, I'd have pulled it out and asked the supervisor to stand close to the guard and asked the guard to hold up the knitting, and said, "hold it a little to the right so I can get your name tags, and then snapped a photo of them. "Watch for yourselves on Youtube. This will go viral!"


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

yover8 said:


> The lady in front of me had 5" stiletto metal heels, which were required to go through X-ray. I think those heels could do much more damage than sock needles


In addition to 5" stiletto metal heels, I have often thought about brooches with the long pins as being something they might have considered dangerous in the wrong hands. I really think knitting needles get a bad wrap. Which do you think could be quicker and more deadly, knitting needles or a long sharp pin? Probably shouldn't be giving them any ideas. :sm19:


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Geebart said:


> I imagine the young woman was doing her job as she was taught to do it. I'm astonished that so many think she want d to steal them. It seems that the
> people looking after our safety are damned if they do and damned if they don't. I'm sorry you lost your needles.


Exactly! They are fired(at least in US) if found stealing any surrendered items. We also have to be aware that what is OK here may not be in another country.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

I found a young "lady" in Mexico who did the same thing to me. I was half way through a lace baby blanket and looked forward to knitting on the plane. Wouldn't let me through. I did cut the needles and tied to cord in a knot so as not to lose the stitches. My best advise for anyone traveling, look up the country in which you will be flying out and check if they will accept knitting needles. Then print it off and take it through security with you. Can't guarantee that it will help, but at least it is something.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

This issue has been visited many times on this forum. There really is no ONE authority on what is or is not permitted on airliners. In the US the TSA has guidelines, each airline has guidelines but you could make it all the way onto an airplane and find that the flight crew has yet another say so on what they will permit on THEIR flight. Other countries have different regulations along with foreign airlines and flight crews. 

I find it disingenuous to accuse the agent of wanting the needles. The fact of the matter is, agents have to make decisions at the spur of the moment and err on the side of caution. 

Perhaps this subject bothers me a tad more than others, I lost family members, in the twin towers, on 9-11 and we should never forget what happened that day. If an agent, if an airline, if a flight crew is being overly cautious, we should remember WHY. 

Right now, today, there are two commercial airplanes "missing", what happened to those aircraft and all on board is a mystery that has not been solved. Highly unlikely that knitting needles were involved but we simply have no idea what brought those aircraft down, who or what may be responsible.

In the years since 9-11 I have flown many times. Sometimes I bring knitting along with me, on cheap needles I can afford to toss, with a lifeline, good needles stored in my checked baggage. I will tell you that every time I have gone through security, my mind wanders back to 9-11 and I remind myself...it's just knitting and we can never be too cautious. 

Mailing needles to yourself isn't always feasible depending on the airport. Mailboxes have largely been removed from terminal areas. Someone here posted that they were able to mail needles to themselves in time but that is not always a given.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

rahi said:


> at most airports they have a big chart showing pictures of forbidden objects. i always have a good look and never find knitting needles there. so if someone tells me they are not allowed, i tell them that they are not on the " forbidden" chart. so that sort of stumps them and i have gone through.


Good idea! If that doesn't work, I would ask to see a supervisor.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

yover8 said:


> Well seasoned Traveller here. I've been knitting on planes without incident since I started frequent flying in 2003. Sure, there was a glitch around 9/11, but in the last few years things have stabilized again. And then it happened....
> 
> I've just come back from a 2 week trip through Europe. 4 countries, many airports. I took along socks (TATTTU) for easy knitting and small storage space. All was fine, the heels were turned and only the cuff to do, with an 8.5 hour flight ahead.
> 
> ...


I definitely feel your pain. I also have been traveling and knitting for years, but recently there seems to be more security put in place in Europe. Just came home from trip and had lost in London my 5 "0" dpns for sock knitting ( from my grandmas ages... ) . Felt heartbroken , but there was nothing the security agent listened... her comment was , that i or someone else who too my needles can poke someones eye on plane ...Really .... I can poke an eye with the finger if I want to... Anyway ... sorry to hear about your experience... Mine was not pleasant too.....


----------



## teresep6 (Sep 21, 2013)

I always have knitting needles and/or crochet hooks with me when I fly. We usually fly to different destinations in Mexico yearly, also within the USA. Last fall, flying home from Puerto Vallarta Mexico, an agent was not going to allow my needles. I had gotten over-confident, I guess, and brought my entire set of KnitPicks Rainbow circulars. I speak Spanish, so argued very strongly with her. I showed her I couldn't hurt anybody with them by trying to jab my palm. Rainbows are sharp, wood needles for lace, but not sharp enough to cut me. She kept saying, "But there are so many!" I demanded to see the rule that disallowed the knitting needles. She got out a very thick notebook and found the page--it showed decorative Spanish hair pins like a lady would wear with a peineta (standup hair comb) and lace mantilla. The rules stated that only 3 were allowed. I argued that yes, those pair pins were VERY SHARP and very different from knitting needles, and finally stated that I would not throw them away. She said my only recourse was "____", a very technical term that didn't make sense to me. I asked how to do that, and she sent me down to the airline checkin. Turned out I was able to check my knitting bag, since it had a zipper closure and the airline ladies were very nice and didn't charge for the extra bag. We just made out flight in the nick of time, with all the happenings. My knitting bag (a cheap one from Mexico) made it safely all the way home (one stop). It was filthy on the outside, but all the contents were safe! :sm02:


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Nancyn said:


> Sorry this happened, but I think I might have asked if they confiscate pens and pencils, too.


Since 9/11 I have only flown twice. During one check in they questioned my keys. They were attached with this very big pin. You could not pry this pin open to become a weapon if your life depended on it. I tried to explain that it opens only enough to hook onto you purse handle and is big so that you can find it at the bottom of your purse. The woman tried to pry it open but couldn't. She let me go. I asked her what she does about people who carry pens.

These people are like lemmings. There is a list and they follow it. Grandma's Depends are checked. Baby diapers are checked.


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

You were definitely unlucky - and I think the suggestion of asking to speak to a supervisor would have been a good one. The EU rules on hand luggage do not currently mention, let alone ban, knitting needles http://ec.europa.eu/transport/modes/air/security/doc/info_travellers_restricted_art.pdf - I'm not sure if this pdf code will work, but a Google search for EU hand luggage rules will find the relevant information soon enough. I suspect the problem was that she was unfamiliar with circular needles - assuming that that's what it was. Knitting in the Rockies is right - security is in place for a reason and sometimes that reason isn't obvious. It is only knitting... As I've said before, i've knitted my way round the world for the last 5 years and never had a problem; but, just in case, I always use cheap wood/bamboo/plastic needles which I won't mind losing, and I try to have a way of saving my knitting with me. Internationally I don't think the "post it back home" option works - it may with domestic US flights. And, by the way, I think you were lucky not to lose your scissors - I wouldn't try those in hand luggage.


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

But pens and pencils are allowed!? Go figure. Mine have always gone through but I've never departed from Lisbon. Sounds a bit fishy especially since they are so tiny.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

yover8 said:


> Well seasoned Traveller here. I've been knitting on planes without incident since I started frequent flying in 2003. Sure, there was a glitch around 9/11, but in the last few years things have stabilized again. And then it happened....
> 
> I've just come back from a 2 week trip through Europe. 4 countries, many airports. I took along socks (TATTTU) for easy knitting and small storage space. All was fine, the heels were turned and only the cuff to do, with an 8.5 hour flight ahead.
> 
> ...


I think the problem was that the Addis were metal. If the needles had been wood things might have turned out differently. I've taken wooden circulars to several countries in Europe and haven't had a problem but maybe things have changed since September.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

You should have reported him!


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol. If they were profiling old fat white ladies, I'd be stopped much more often! My husband is stopped and patted down every time and he never carries anything. My needles have always gone through. Just lucky, I guess.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I was wondering - What happens to the confiscated things? Do they sell them or throw them away??? Maybe she wanted the needles for herself :sm08:


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

We've had 2 problems - my DH had a Swiss army card - like the knife but like a credit card. Understandably, security stopped him and took it. I KNEW what this punk would do and didn't get the chance to destroy the items. I looked back and saw him pocket the card, but had to keep moving. 2nd time, on my own, I was bringing in 4 antique sterling serving spoons. One had the matching fork, and I was livid when she attempted to take the fork. My unthinking reply was "oh - you don't have to worry about me - I'm a Christian (read as I'm not a muslim)".She told me that she could have me bumped, but no way was this fork going to go to her home. I broke all 4 tines off the fork, bent the handle in half and broke it, binned it and continued on my way. I've never had a problem with needles, and none of mine are bamboo.

Marian


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry for your bad experience.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Reinharv said:


> Since 9/11 I have only flown twice. During one check in they questioned my keys. They were attached with this very big pin. You could not pry this pin open to become a weapon if your life depended on it. I tried to explain that it opens only enough to hook onto you purse handle and is big so that you can find it at the bottom of your purse. The woman tried to pry it open but couldn't. She let me go. I asked her what she does about people who carry pens.
> 
> These people are like lemmings. There is a list and they follow it. Grandma's Depends are checked. Baby diapers are checked.


Of course diapers are checked, contraband has been hidden in diapers in the past. No these people are not "lemmings". The safety of all airline passengers and people on the ground are in their hands! I'm very sorry that you feel so "put out" about all of this. I mentioned in an earlier post that I lost family members on 9-11! That's the point that keeps escaping so many, due to a lack of real security we lost 2,977 people on that day. Can we ever be too cautious? It wouldn't occur to me to argue with an agent or airline employee over items that can easily be replaced. If an item is all that valuable or irreplaceable, perhaps it should be left home.

While I love to knit and wouldn't want to lose a favored set of needles...I'd also prefer that the names of TWO of my family members were not etched into the granite memorial at ground zero. Losing an item does not compare to losing a loved one. It pains me that so many do not understand this.

edited to add: a bad experience just doesn't compare to having a loved one "taken".


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would suggest that you have a pre-paid envelop with your home address, or the address to where you are going and if security takes needles etc. away from you just put them in the envelop and mail them to yourself.
I know this can be done as my SIL did it. Hopefully it could be done anywhere you have to go thru. security. (course this wouldn't help with your long flight with nothing to do but at least you wouldn't loose your items)


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

I am so sorry Reinharve that you lost 2 family members on 911, we should always remember these ones. Looseing knitting needles is insignificant in comparison to the loss of 2,977 people.


----------



## teresep6 (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't see how a pre-paid envelope would work in a foreign airport.


----------



## Gillybee (Mar 27, 2015)

My brother had his English eating apple confiscated by US customs.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

yorkie1 said:


> I would suggest that you have a pre-paid envelop with your home address, or the address to where you are going and if security takes needles etc. away from you just put them in the envelop and mail them to yourself.
> I know this can be done as my SIL did it. Hopefully it could be done anywhere you have to go thru. security. (course this wouldn't help with your long flight with nothing to do but at least you wouldn't loose your items)


Many major airports have removed mailboxes from terminals, it's not a given that you will be able to even find a mailbox. This is an easy issue to avoid, pack the good needles in your checked baggage, use inexpensive needles on any item you plan to carry on with a lifeline inserted. I can purchase a cheap needle or set of needles at Tuesday Morning for less than it will cost me to mail a needle or needles.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

teresep6 said:


> I don't see how a pre-paid envelope would work in a foreign airport.


Exactly!

"My brother had his English eating apple confiscated by US customs."
Some foods and plants from other countries cannot be brought into the US. Many items are forbidden by customs of countries all over the world. Foods, plants and soils can contain insects and bacteria.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

What I always do when I carry knitting needles on the plane is take a hard copy of the TSA rules regarding knitting needles, scissor size, etc. with me. Thankfully, I have never had a problem. With that said, though, doesn't mean that TSA won't go ahead and confiscate them anyway. Sorry to hear you had this problem, but sounds like you were kind and understanding and made the best of the situation.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry this happened to you. I also travel with knitting needles, but, I only take the cheap bamboo kind I bought on Ebay, so if they confiscate those, no big loss.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> I didn't lose needles, but coming home from Berlin, thru Frankfort, last week they took my 4.5 oz CRYSTAL deodorant! I've been carrying that same crystal for years all over the place. They were the most intense inspectors I've ever experienced. This happened in Frankfurt. Glad it was almost used up. But I think I'm glad they're so diligent.


I had the same experience in Frankfurt. I had my face cream in a US 4 oz container and they said it was too large to their size.
Go figure. 
It appears they confiscate the good stuff. jmo


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Miss Shari said:


> What I always do when I carry knitting needles on the plane is take a hard copy of the TSA rules regarding knitting needles, scissor size, etc. with me. Thankfully, I have never had a problem. With that said, though, doesn't mean that TSA won't go ahead and confiscate them anyway. Sorry to hear you had this problem, but sounds like you were kind and understanding and made the best of the situation.


You can print out a copy of TSA rules and those rules can change before you get to the airport, if the threat level rises. Additionally the flight crew ALWAYS has the final word on what will or will not be permitted on their flight, no matter what TSA says. With 2 commercial airliners currently missing and no definitive cause on either you can expect that the air travel industry is and will be on edge for some time.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> I had the same experience in Frankfurt. I had my face cream in a US 4 oz container and they said it was too large to their size.
> Go figure.
> It appears they confiscate the good stuff. jmo


Not true, there are size limitations and it doesn't matter if it's good stuff or inexpensive. Read the size limitations and you won't have this problem. A friend of mine didn't bother to consult the size limitations and lost inexpensive products, her own fault.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

So sorry. Perhaps when we travel we should print out a copy of what should be confiscated.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

ElyinUS said:


> From a very active traveler...don't ever ask to see a supervisor at security. Just give up the needles. (I've tried this...you may miss your flight). I have taken dozens and dozens of flights - confiscation is at the discretion of the individual no matter where you are. Makes me crazy! I can't believe they took a crochet hook though!


...and the crochet hook was plastic. She found it only because it was tucked in the sock. She also took my cable needle!


----------



## charbooth (Jan 9, 2015)

That is sooo disgusting!!! I so sorry you had to leave your knitting behind - this whole security thing is becoming totally mindless!!!!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Poor you. These security people really need to get their act together. BA here in the UK say needles are fine but just you try to get through security at Bournemouth! I moaned to a guy when I was picking up my keys etc and he said, yes you can take needles on board and I have the paperwork filed away. Pity his colleague didn't know about it. Thats 2 different views, one airport, two men standing 20 feet apart!! I did manage to get a plastic lucet through by wearing it around my neck. Maybe you should try wearing the 'tips' as a hair accessory? Or maybe not!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

You went through security in Lisbon Portugal as I read your post. Every country is different. I find the most consistency among airport security checks in the Us.


yover8 said:


> Well seasoned Traveller here. I've been knitting on planes without incident since I started frequent flying in 2003. Sure, there was a glitch around 9/11, but in the last few years things have stabilized again. And then it happened....
> 
> I've just come back from a 2 week trip through Europe. 4 countries, many airports. I took along socks (TATTTU) for easy knitting and small storage space. All was fine, the heels were turned and only the cuff to do, with an 8.5 hour flight ahead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Unfortunately I went with US traveling rules of 4 oz containers. Lesson learned: Make sure to check out each countries rules when traveling.


----------



## ScottsMom (Jul 5, 2015)

I just returned from Scotland and had my socks (cuff done only) in my carryon. I had finished the cuffs with the metal needles (which I put in my checked baggage) I love just in time to move the stitches onto the bamboo needles I took just for this purpose. No one at any of the three airports we cleared had a problem with my needles.

So sorry for your experience. Yes, I agree with all KP'ers here that it just depends on the security personnel who checks your carryon. I wonder what would have happened if you had asked for a second opinion from another security person?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Each time I open this topic I'm shocked! Security people need to get their act together? Really? I've never been so disappointed to read that people think so little of air travel safety. I'm starting to think that I lost family members in vain and that nothing was learned from what took place on 9-11. Who cares right? Just find a way to argue with those charged with the safety of millions of people, just find a way to sneak items through. It's knitting folks, just knitting.

I suppose it's easy to convince yourselves that it's not a big deal, rules are meant to be ignored, broken or not even read FULLY. We've become such an entitled society, nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you to all the kind KPers who have commiserated with my misadventure. 

It is not as bad as losing relatives to terrorists. It is not as bad a a hijacking. it is not as insane as TSA asking a person to remove their knee replacements before flying. The terrorists are doing a great job instilling terror, and forcing many peaceful people to alter their benign habits. 

I crossed the Canada / US border daily for 18 years. Security there was not consistent either. What I learned then, and this episode confirms, is that the last word belongs to the agent in the booth and there is no appeal. It doesn't matter how many documents you have to prove your point - sometimes that makes it worse. 

I chose not to make a fuss because I was with a group, and the outcome would not have changed anyway. The young girl had no idea what those needles were ( even with socks attached!) so I doubt she took them home. It was 4:00 am, it was busy, and she was flustered. She was young, new, and inexperienced. Just " doing her job".

What is hilarious, is that in double checking my carry-on pockets today before I put it away, I found Addi #0, 1 and 1.5 in lengths 9" -24". So, the expensive needles were dangerous, but these weren't? 

I wish I would have remembered that they were there, I could have fixed my socks. 

Again, thank you everyone for your support!


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Johna said:


> I was wondering - What happens to the confiscated things? Do they sell them or throw them away??? Maybe she wanted the needles for herself :sm08:


It depends upon the airport. I have seen auctions advertised for confiscated items (in the US), these are held separate from items "lost and found". I also witnessed a TSA agent grab an unopened water bottle from the confiscation bin, crack it open, and take a drink.
Lately there has been a lot on the news about TSA letting too much through when they are being tested but those were BOMBS! I think that sometimes they try to make up for it by confiscating something, anything. 
As to pens and pencils, what about glass? I was taking a gift to Europe, a picture in a frame with glass and made a point of not only checking online but actually calling TSA and was told that as long as the dimensions were that it fit in the overhead bin that I could take all the glass I wanted. As a matter of fact, I brought an entire soft-side cooler of Venetian glass home from Italy as one of my carry-ons. Isn't a piece of broken glass even more dangerous than some knives? As I am typing this I thought of how someone could sneak 4 dpn's through...just get a square picture frame of the same dimensions and use a temporary adhesive to affix them to the inside edge as a "filler". Mind you, I have no intention to do this, with all the extra charges from airlines these days, if the trip is land only I will drive, no matter how far, otherwise I will take a cruise.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry this happened to you but so glad you were able to reorder new needles!!!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

teresep6 said:


> I don't see how a pre-paid envelope would work in a foreign airport.


 OOPS! My mistake. Beings I've never traveled out of the US I just didn't think of foreign traveling.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

So glad to have seen this post. I will be very careful next time I fly anywhere. This gave me several ideas on how to handle the problem. 1. Have some cheap knitting needles that I won't mind losing for the trip. Then, if they are confiscated, just buy some cheap ones to use while visiting. My husband had a small pocket knife with a 3" blade confiscated. It had a mother of pearl handle and had belonged to his father. He hated losing it. Never again.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

jobailey said:


> Oh that is terrible! She probably wanted them for herself!


I agree with jobailey.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

ggmomliz said:


> It depends upon the airport. I have seen auctions advertised for confiscated items (in the US), these are held separate from items "lost and found". I also witnessed a TSA agent grab an unopened water bottle from the confiscation bin, crack it open, and take a drink.
> Lately there has been a lot on the news about TSA letting too much through when they are being tested but those were BOMBS! I think that sometimes they try to make up for it by confiscating something, anything.
> As to pens and pencils, what about glass? I was taking a gift to Europe, a picture in a frame with glass and made a point of not only checking online but actually calling TSA and was told that as long as the dimensions were that it fit in the overhead bin that I could take all the glass I wanted. As a matter of fact, I brought an entire soft-side cooler of Venetian glass home from Italy as one of my carry-ons. Isn't a piece of broken glass even more dangerous than some knives? As I am typing this I thought of how someone could sneak 4 dpn's through...just get a square picture frame of the same dimensions and use a temporary adhesive to affix them to the inside edge as a "filler". Mind you, I have no intention to do this, with all the extra charges from airlines these days, if the trip is land only I will drive, no matter how far, otherwise I will take a cruise.


Did you see that water bottle confiscated or did the TSA agent simply have her bottle of water sitting in the bin? Sealed bottles of water ARE permitted beyond security checkpoints in the USA. So there would be no reason for it to have been confiscated. OPENED drink containers are not permitted beyond the checkpoints but sealed water bottles are most certainly permitted. Poor agent just set her/his bottle of water in a handy location.

I'm dismayed that so many think that items are being "confiscated" with no rhyme or reason or that the TSA/Security agent "wanted" the item. Security checkpoints are under security camera surveillance. TSA agents undergo back ground checks, do you all think that TSA agents are thieves? How well would any of you appreciate being maligned the way TSA/Security agents have been maligned on this topic? ggmomliz, you just gave instructions on how to "sneak" something past security, how honest is that?


----------



## Gillybee (Mar 27, 2015)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Exactly!
> 
> "My brother had his English eating apple confiscated by US customs."
> Some foods and plants from other countries cannot be brought into the US. Many items are forbidden by customs of countries all over the world. Foods, plants and soils can contain insects and bacteria.


He stood there and ate it. He didn't come to any harm.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jillyembo said:


> He stood there and ate it. He didn't come to any harm.


I had a colleague in Detroit that did the same. One very cold January night, the border agent (drive through border) wanted to take away the bananas in her lunch. She had the receipt to prove she had purchased it in Detroit, and bananas don't grow in Canada. No need to worry about fruit flies at sub-zero temps. Well. Joan ate 2 large bananas at the booth, and then she was free to go to work.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Foreign airports have to conform to the rules in their country.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Each time I open this topic I'm shocked! Security people need to get their act together? Really? I've never been so disappointed to read that people think so little of air travel safety. I'm starting to think that I lost family members in vain and that nothing was learned from what took place on 9-11. Who cares right? Just find a way to argue with those charged with the safety of millions of people, just find a way to sneak items through. It's knitting folks, just knitting.
> 
> I suppose it's easy to convince yourselves that it's not a big deal, rules are meant to be ignored, broken or not even read FULLY. We've become such an entitled society, nothing surprises me anymore.


The first time I flew after 9/11 was out of JFK. I was shocked at how lax they seemed to be; there was a couple with a baby in a stroller in front of me. No one checked it! I kept thinking " please don't let there be a bomb hidden in that damn stroller!" Europe was much stricter ; every airport had better security than JFK did at that time. I would have thought it should have been the other way around. I never complain about the security checks, only the outrageous airline fees!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Petrichor said:


> This is outrageous! Perhaps if I'd had a camera w me, I'd have pulled it out and asked the supervisor to stand close to the guard and asked the guard to hold up the knitting, and said, "hold it a little to the right so I can get your name tags, and then snapped a photo of them. "Watch for yourselves on Youtube. This will go viral!"


I would guess that such an action would have seen you taken to a small room and grilled for hours - and possibly the confiscation of your camera to boot.


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> Oh, no, so sorry this happened to you. :-(


I never takes any knitting needles. nor sic cores or any liquid bottles with me when I travells


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Johna said:


> I was wondering - What happens to the confiscated things? Do they sell them or throw them away??? Maybe she wanted the needles for herself :sm08:


I've asked at a few airports. The answers were uniform: Usable things were donated to homeless centers for use or resale to raise funds. Fruits, vegetables, meats were destroyed by fire in the airport's own incinerators. Unusable things (opened drink bottles, partially used cosmetics, etc.) were trashed.

It is so much simpler and faster to just think well ahead and not carry things you might cry over losing. I would like to wear my best jewellery to my niece's wedding, but ... it's across an international border, so I'll wear some silver, not gold. Customs - coming or going - might want proof of ownership, and you can be sure I have no receipts for things I've inherited or been given. I don't want an argument; it's not good for anyone's mental or physical health.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

vikicooks said:


> The first time I flew after 9/11 was out of JFK. I was shocked at how lax they seemed to be; there was a couple with a baby in a stroller in front of me. No one checked it! I kept thinking " please don't let there be a bomb hidden in that damn stroller!" Europe was much stricter ; every airport had better security than JFK did at that time. I would have thought it should have been the other way around. I never complain about the security checks, only the outrageous airline fees!


Airports in Europe have always had tighter security than the US. You want to see top notch airport security, go to Israel. Israel is the "gold standard" when it comes to airport security. I'd love to see that kind of security at US airports. Argue with their security force, you are NOT getting on the airplane and the least of your worries will be your knitting needles! After 9-11 Israeli Security forces were called upon to review US Airport security measures. I get the impression that not one suggestion was ever taken under consideration.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Did you see that water bottle confiscated or did the TSA agent simply have her bottle of water sitting in the bin? Sealed bottles of water ARE permitted beyond security checkpoints in the USA. So there would be no reason for it to have been confiscated. OPENED drink containers are not permitted beyond the checkpoints but sealed water bottles are most certainly permitted. Poor agent just set her/his bottle of water in a handy location.
> 
> I'm dismayed that so many think that items are being "confiscated" with no rhyme or reason or that the TSA/Security agent "wanted" the item. Security checkpoints are under security camera surveillance. TSA agents undergo back ground checks, do you all think that TSA agents are thieves? How well would any of you appreciate being maligned the way TSA/Security agents have been maligned on this topic? ggmomliz, you just gave instructions on how to "sneak" something past security, how honest is that?


Yes, she took the water bottle from a person about 3 ahead of me on line. Unless regulations have changed on the last few weeks it does not matter it your bottle is sealed of not, it it can contain over 3 ounces it is not allowed through security. You can purchase whatever you wish after security and take it on the plane.
Not all TSA agents are thieves but to think that none are is naive. 
How is adding needles to a frame different than using them on a hair decoration?
Because of extreme waits at the local airport all the tv channels have been doing news reports on the screening process as well as some of the items taken away. The most lludicrous? A wet baby diaper still on baby...mom was forced to change baby on filthy suitcase. So it your baby wets while you are on line for over 3 hours - the reason for all the reports - watch out.
I want them to find all the bombs, explosives, guns, and knives and I am truely sad for the lives post 9/11 and all other terrorist and lunitic actions. I so get aggrivated when they admit that using dogs walking the lines would cute the wait by better than half and to on to say that there are no plans to use dogs at most busy airports..


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

So sorry that happened to you.

I swear, they all need to get together and make a set of rules and stick to them. None of this leaving it up to the 'discretion' of the examiner. Either something is good to go or it's not. Full stop. Period.

And, on top of that, the passengers are still getting on board with knives, and I don't mean 1.5" pocket folders, guns and live animals. Seriously.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Leaving the Azores and arriving in Boston, my darling's few apples were effectively sniffed out by the cute Beagle they had prowling the lines of incoming passengers. I had told him to either eat them on the plane or leave them behind, but he wouldn't, so they were confiscated at Logan. I don't believe the dog-training industry is capable of producing enough well-trained dogs to fill every niche at every airport, or maybe the airports aren't willing to pay for them. I don't know which.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

ggmomliz said:


> Yes, she took the water bottle from a person about 3 ahead of me on line. Unless regulations have changed on the last few weeks it does not matter it your bottle is sealed of not, it it can contain over 3 ounces it is not allowed through security. You can purchase whatever you wish after security and take it on the plane.
> Not all TSA agents are thieves but to think that none are is naive.
> How is adding needles to a frame different than using them on a hair decoration?
> Because of extreme waits at the local airport all the tv channels have been doing news reports on the screening process as well as some of the items taken away. The most lludicrous? A wet baby diaper still on baby...mom was forced to change baby on filthy suitcase. So it your baby wets while you are on line for over 3 hours - the reason for all the reports - watch out.
> I want them to find all the bombs, explosives, guns, and knives and I am truely sad for the lives post 9/11 and all other terrorist and lunitic actions. I so get aggrivated when they admit that using dogs walking the lines would cute the wait by better than half and to on to say that there are no plans to use dogs at most busy airports..


How many on this topic alone have stated they felt the agent wanted the needle(s)? Quite a few accusations if you ask me. I've gone through security at DIA (Denver) WITH a sealed water bottle to enter the concourse many times without ever having to surrender it.

The airports in Israel have multi levels of security that START when your vehicle enters the airport, before you even get to the concourse area you will deal with several, highly trained security force members. The behavior and manner of passengers is the focus of scrutiny long before they arrive at the scanners. The problem with US airport security is that Americans don't want to pay for the additional costs. Why is it that Israeli airports can clear passengers faster and more efficiently, well it isn't because of dogs. Though many airports in the US utilize dogs. It's due to the multi tiered security system they have in place and the fact that they invest heavily in security. American Airport Security is the WalMart version. American's also arrive at security checkpoints unprepared and then there are those who have to "argue" about their knitting needles, about their heirloom pocketknife about their souvenir fork, their belt buckle and everything else in the pockets or on their person. If you've been standing in line for more than 15 minutes there's no reason why you shouldn't have your identification in your hand and items arranged to quickly be placed in one of the bins, etc..

Dogs can be used to detect explosives but dogs cannot detect knives, knitting needles or souvenir forks! Dogs trained to detect explosives are not the same dogs that detect accelerates/flammables or drugs. If you want improved security, be prepared to pay for it. Until then...welcome to WalMart.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL!! I had to laugh when I saw all the angry replies. It reminds me of the time when we went to Plattsburgh for the day - some 40 years ago! - and after a day at the beach, dear old dad want to buy some booze (because it was supposedly cheaper and I think the Canadian dollar was higher than US ). When we got to the border because we hadn't been in the US for 24 hours, his bottle of booze was confiscated. He was very very upset and took the bottle and poured it out on the ground!!! They made us park to the side and checked the car from top to bottom even under the rim of the tires! Hubby (who was driving) was furious, my dad was mad as hell and my daughter who was 3 at the time slept through the whole thing!! So yes security is strict since 911 but this was before 911 with two old people in the car a baby and hubby and I (cars were big then!!). LOL!!! At least they did not take away the box of Huggies I had bought (they were for my sister who was pregnant at the time) I had taken them out of the box (in case) and put them in a bag.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Airports in Europe have always had tighter security than the US. You want to see top notch airport security, go to Israel. Israel is the "gold standard" when it comes to airport security. I'd love to see that kind of security at US airports. Argue with their security force, you are NOT getting on the airplane and the least of your worries will be your knitting needles! After 9-11 Israeli Security forces were called upon to review US Airport security measures. I get the impression that not one suggestion was ever taken under consideration.


BTW - I travel to Israel frequently, and have never lost my knitting needles. Even the ones taken in Lisbon. 
A relative-in-law helped establish Israeli National Security, and remains active at the top level. I admire their diligence.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

I would have taken the yarn off the needles or hooks. I'm flying this Friday and will put my knitting in my checked bag.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> LOL!! I had to laugh when I saw all the angry replies. It reminds me of the time when we went to Plattsburgh for the day - some 40 years ago! - and after a day at the beach, dear old dad want to buy some booze (because it was supposedly cheaper and I think the Canadian dollar was higher than US ). When we got to the border because we hadn't been in the US for 24 hours, his bottle of booze was confiscated. He was very very upset and took the bottle and poured it out on the ground!!! They made us park to the side and checked the car from top to bottom even under the rim of the tires! Hubby (who was driving) was furious, my dad was mad as hell and my daughter who was 3 at the time slept through the whole thing!! So yes security is strict since 911 but this was before 911 with two old people in the car a baby and hubby and I (cars were big then!!). LOL!!! At least they did not take away the box of Huggies I had bought (they were for my sister who was pregnant at the time) I had taken them out of the box (in case) and put them in a bag.


It was 43 years ago this summer that I was pregnant with our first and wanted to cash my US Savings Bonds. We hadn't a car, but a co-worker offered to drive us to Plattsburgh, NY, so I could visit a bank and cash them. It was a day-trip, so we weren't allowed to bring anything back with us. I told Lise, but she pooh-poohed my warning and bought several bottles of liquor - well over the limit for a month out of country! She said they'd never take them. Well, they must have read her body-language. We were stopped, and she was given her choices - turn around and either return the bottles or consume the contents before re-entering Canada, or bring the bottles into the building and pour them herself down the toilet. Poor inebriated fish downstream!!! :sm17: :sm17:

Border guards - at airports or land crossings - are humans and do not all take their jobs as seriously as they should. Arguing with them is fruitless! They have the Power!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

yover8 said:


> BTW - I travel to Israel frequently, and have never lost my knitting needles. Even the ones taken in Lisbon.
> A relative-in-law helped establish Israeli National Security, and remains active at the top level. I admire their diligence.


Diligence, training and expertise. Which is why their security is effective. Travelers through and to Israel know, you don't argue, you answer questions, you don't joke about serious matters, you do what you are told and obey all of the very clearly stated regulations, which are consistent at all Israeli airports. Israel has dealt with terrorism for decades they know where to focus their efforts. Though you could lose knitting needles at an Israeli airport if your behavior or demeanor attracted attention. Our efforts pale in comparison and then when TSA does do something, we end up with a topic such as this.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sorry that this happened to you. I don't use any metal needles so I can't say if that makes a difference, however I've never had an issue with knitting or crochet needles. The only time I had a problem was beofre 9/11 and in the UK at Heathrow. I was embroidering and they took issue with my embroidery needles. I just took them out and threw them away (small investment) and promptly went to a store in London and purchased more. 

I agree with those who have said there should be an international standard or at the very least, a well documented standard for each country. That way, you can prepare. I also always carry a self-addressed envelope with enough postage to mail an elephant so that I can mail "forbidden" items back to myself.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

alucalind said:


> I'm sorry that this happened to you. I don't use any metal needles so I can't say if that makes a difference, however I've never had an issue with knitting or crochet needles. The only time I had a problem was beofre 9/11 and in the UK at Heathrow. I was embroidering and they took issue with my embroidery needles. I just took them out and threw them away (small investment) and promptly went to a store in London and purchased more.
> 
> I agree with those who have said there should be an international standard or at the very least, a well documented standard for each country. That way, you can prepare. I also always carry a self-addressed envelope with enough postage to mail an elephant so that I can mail "forbidden" items back to myself.


Even with a well documented standard for each country, with the "climate" of terrorism constantly changing and threat levels going up and down, those standards would still be subject to change.

Earlier I mentioned that at this moment, there are two commercial airliners that are missing...Egypt Air flight 804 and Malaysian Airlines Flight ML370 (now missing 2 years). We have no idea, no one does, on what happened to them. Acts of terrorism, mechanical failure, pilot error, pilot sabotage, we just don't really know. Unsolved events such as these, rattle the entire industry, not to mention the flying public.

Though I think it is disingenuous to assume that items are being confiscated for the purpose of theft. Here's information on the pay of TSA jobs

Average Salary for United States Transportation Security Administration (TSA) Employees
Job	National Salary Data
Security Officer 13 salaries	$35,353 - $58,175
Security Supervisor 5 salaries	$52,116
Security Manager 4 salaries	$71,944
Program Analyst 4 salaries	$77,500

New hires starting out at over 35k a year, isn't too bad really. The activities of agents are captured by security cameras. How willing do you think these agents are to lose their jobs over items that are valued under $50.00?


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Hiya - sorry you lost your needles, but I'm glad replacements are on thew ay! I had this happen to me in Dublin once, but the kind lady working security asked me if I wanted a quiet seat where I could go transfer my stitches to a bit of wool so my work wouldn't be messed up. I was only working on a gauge swatch at the time, so didn't need to, but I thought that was a kindness from someone who clearly 'gets it'.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Hiya - sorry you lost your needles, but I'm glad replacements are on thew ay! I had this happen to me in Dublin once, but the kind lady working security asked me if I wanted a quiet seat where I could go transfer my stitches to a bit of wool so my work wouldn't be messed up. I was only working on a gauge swatch at the time, so didn't need to, but I thought that was a kindness from someone who clearly 'gets it'.


Ah! A kindred soul! You were lucky!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

A timely post from Lion Brand - travel tips!
http://blog.lionbrand.com/2016/06/02/travel-tips-for-crocheters-and-knitters-from-moogly/?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Cowl&utm_content=Travel+Tips+for+Crocheters+and+Knitters!&utm_campaign=The+Weekly+Stitch+June+3


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

This is copied directly from the TSA website:
"Prohibited Items

Planning ahead and packing properly can facilitate the screening process and ease your travel experience at the airport. Know what you can pack in your carry-on and checked baggage before arriving at the airport by reviewing the lists below. Even if an item is generally permitted, it may be subject to additional screening or not allowed through the checkpoint if it triggers an alarm during the screening process, appears to have been tampered with, or poses other security concerns. Read about civil penalties for prohibited items.


The final decision rests with the TSA officer on whether an item is allowed through the checkpoint."

PLEASE READ THE ABOVE SENTENCE. Which is the most important and most often overlooked statement on the TSA site.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

A friend said they confiscated her hair treatment that had passed through the men with no problem. The lady said not allowed and sat it behind her on a table. My friend asked to see it for a minute and was handed it back, where she proceeded to pour it out in the trash. Wow , was that lady inspector mad... she apparently wanted that expensive hair treatment for herself.

Yep, I'd be in trouble, but if I couldn't keep them or mail them to myself, I'd destroy them some way. But that's just me.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh no. I am so sorry. I do bring something to knit on the plane, but always the cheapest bamboo needles, just in case. 
I'm sure it's just that one lady, she's definitely not a knitter.


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> I had the same experience in Frankfurt. I had my face cream in a US 4 oz container and they said it was too large to their size.
> Go figure.
> It appears they confiscate the good stuff. jmo


They were right. US 4oz = 118mls. The limit is 100 mls.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

kdpa07734 said:


> A friend said they confiscated her hair treatment that had passed through the men with no problem. The lady said not allowed and sat it behind her on a table. My friend asked to see it for a minute and was handed it back, where she proceeded to pour it out in the trash. Wow , was that lady inspector mad... she apparently wanted that expensive hair treatment for herself.
> 
> Yep, I'd be in trouble, but if I couldn't keep them or mail them to myself, I'd destroy them some way. But that's just me.


You do realize that TSA checkpoints are under video surveillance don't you? Why does everyone insist that TSA officers are trying to keep things? Pouring liquids into trash cans generally just creates a mess for cleaning people. Would you pour a liquid into your own trash can? Good grief, these accusations grow more ridiculous by the hour.

edited to add: the man have not noticed the ounces.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

So sorry this happened to you. I feel your pain.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I think she was in a bad mood and just wanted to show off her authority. I put mine in my suitcase don't want to deal with this aggravation and than dont even have the time to knit while on vacation. Lol


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Wroclawnice said:


> I think she was in a bad mood and just wanted to show off her authority. I put mine in my suitcase don't want to deal with this aggravation and than dont even have the time to knit while on vacation. Lol


Perhaps you should go back and read the original post, where the poster clearly stated that she WAS given the chance to mail the needles to herself. Or you could read this, which was posted by the Original Poster, during the course of this topic. She once again very clearly states the situation and mentions nothing about the agent being in a "bad mood".

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408059-10.html#9200945


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> This issue has been visited many times on this forum. There really is no ONE authority on what is or is not permitted on airliners. In the US the TSA has guidelines, each airline has guidelines but you could make it all the way onto an airplane and find that the flight crew has yet another say so on what they will permit on THEIR flight. Other countries have different regulations along with foreign airlines and flight crews.
> 
> I find it disingenuous to accuse the agent of wanting the needles. The fact of the matter is, agents have to make decisions at the spur of the moment and err on the side of caution.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: As usual, Rocky, you are the voice of reason.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

In 2013 TSA allowed me to go to the USO office and mail my needles, (Stitchberry bamboos) back home, I had my Chiaogoo s in my luggage. Now I just read or watch shows on my kindle.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I ran into the same lady in Lisbon! She wanted to take my 16" circulars, but after consultation with another agent I was allowed to keep them. Your experience though is why I never take my good needles for knitting on the plane. I also put a lifeline in before I fly just in case.

Remember that TSA is a US agency - every country has their own regulations and inspectors.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my! That is a bit drastic. I hear you about a long journey, I go to Scotland and love to take my knitting but don't just in case. Sad.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Exactly they had the power!!! LOL!!! :sm15:


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

A sad turn of events. I would be heart sick.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

No they got no time to keep them for themselves whatever not allowed that goes straight in bins and they can't take them out .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

YouTube can't change rules .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mirror said:


> YouTube can't change rules .


Have you a link to offer??


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

yover8 said:


> I thought of that, but didn't wanted her to take my pewter scissors also


She left the scissors?? Lucky you! I had some really good rounded-end nail scissors taken once, and have never found another set as good. So silly - what can I do with scissors that have rounded ends? I wish I'd had a good retort. I like the idea of checking out the 'forbidden' chart... I must look for one next time I travel.

I told some inspectors, once, that 'Mr Rudd said we could take needles', when they were looking doubtful. I don't know if he had said so - but I'd heard he had. They let me through.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

GemsByGranny said:


> ... I told some inspectors, once, that 'Mr Rudd said we could take needles', when they were looking doubtful. I don't know if he had said so - but I'd heard he had. They let me through.


Sorry - Mr Rudd - the then-Prime Minister.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> Sorry - Mr Rudd - the then-Prime Minister.


Thanks. I was wondering. :sm17:


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

The customs agent might have been new and being extremely cautious about what goes through her line.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

yover8 said:


> Well seasoned Traveller here. I've been knitting on planes without incident since I started frequent flying in 2003. Sure, there was a glitch around 9/11, but in the last few years things have stabilized again. And then it happened....
> 
> I've just come back from a 2 week trip through Europe. 4 countries, many airports. I took along socks (TATTTU) for easy knitting and small storage space. All was fine, the heels were turned and only the cuff to do, with an 8.5 hour flight ahead.
> 
> ...


So sad you lost your needles. So far I have had no problem, but at first I did not use metal, but bamboo.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

If you do a quick google search of "what happens to items confiscated by TSA", you will get a great many results and they all are interesting reading. Any TSA agent who takes a confiscated item is terminated. I had to dig through several articles to find out why. Once an item is confiscated, that items then belongs to the US government and theft of government property is not tolerated! TSA security stations ARE under video surveillance and monitored. Accusations of theft occur regularly, which is only part of the reason why activities are filmed. The purpose of the filming is to monitor suspicious activity but supervisors spend more time viewing video due to theft accusations than anything else. 

Most items are donated however liquids are not since it cannot be guaranteed that what the bottle states is inside is actually what is inside. Someone here mentioned a friend that poured a hair treatment into a trash can and how upset the TSA agent was by that. I thought it was more a case of the mess that liquids poured into trash cans creates for cleaning people but there's another reason. Since the contents of bottles and jars cannot be confirmed, it could present a dangerous situation should chemicals mix and create a chemical reaction. Also these trash cans are located at the work station of TSA agents and they would have to stand there and inhale the fumes/aroma of unidentified liquids poured into the trash can until the end of their assignment at that station. 

TSA agents are supposed to point out your options regarding confiscated items that are NOT weapons. You can be directed to airport's postal facility (if one is available) to mail the items to yourself. If available, those Post Office facilities sell boxes and padded mailers for this purpose. You can return to the ticketing area and request a box to be used to place the item in and have it added to your "checked baggage". You can return to your vehicle (if you are parked at the airport) and place the item in your vehicle. You can ask if the airport has their own Police Dept. office (usually at large airports) and take the item there to be held for you until you return back to the airport to retrieve the item (there may be time limits for this option). All of these options take time though so you could risk missing your flight. 

This only applies to US airports under the control of TSA of course.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Dogs can be used to detect explosives but dogs cannot detect knives, knitting needles or souvenir forks! Dogs trained to detect explosives are not the same dogs that detect accelerates/flammables or drugs. If you want improved security, be prepared to pay for it. Until then...welcome to WalMart.


I want to know how our money-sniffing dogs know when a passenger is carrying the equivalent of more than NZ$10k in cash - and it may be in multiple currencies. Now that is smart!


----------



## ponderosa lady (Apr 4, 2011)

So sorry you lost your needles and also the work you did on the socks. Once in Denver they were going to confiscate one of my items but gave me the option of going to the post office in the airport and mailing them to myself, then re-entering security Luckily I had the time to do that. In Hawaii, they were going to confiscate my husbands antique pocket knife, but allowed him to go out to the plane, retrieve his checked bag, and put it in there. Sounds like it just depends on the mood of the security checker. We were lucky but guess I'll pack my knitting and read on the plane in the future. Too bad for is seniors who wouldn't hurt a flea. Ponderosa Lady.


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Johna said:


> I was wondering - What happens to the confiscated things? Do they sell them or throw them away??? Maybe she wanted the needles for herself :sm08:


The liquids are thrown away. The TSA is not allowed to profit from what they call "abandoned items" because they don't want to call it confiscated. TSA employees are fired if they steal these items. The State is given items that they can then sell as surplus or even on eBay. I don't know what security at foreign airports do.


----------



## knit360five beverly (Jun 8, 2016)

yeah, I'm with everybody else - she just wanted your needles. Not seeing 'needles like that before' was the flag for me. i would have asked her what kind she uses and made conversation with her and then would have asked for a supervisor or pulled out my cell phone to see if i could find them quickly on line. We were on a plane last month and I take my interchaneable needles in the case and I always try to be there when my bags are being scanned. (Most of the time I can) and I tell the scanner what they are. So far, so good. But just in case, I never take my Signature needles.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

That is a shame. I was stopped leaving Mexico and asked for a supervisor who let me go but told me not to bring my straight needles (Harmony) but I could bring my metal circulars in the future. I think it is a power thing more than wanting your needles. It seems to be discretionary, no hard and fast rule anywhere.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

RandyPandy said:


> That is a shame. I was stopped leaving Mexico and asked for a supervisor who let me go but told me not to bring my straight needles (Harmony) but I could bring my metal circulars in the future. I think it is a power thing more than wanting your needles. It seems to be discretionary, no hard and fast rule anywhere.


I cannot speak for Mexico but in the US, on the TSA website there is a clear disclaimer that the final decision rests in the hands of the TSA officer. So yes discretion is afforded to the TSA agents. The demeanor and behavior of the passenger may come into play as well as the item itself. Since the TSA security screening areas are under video surveillance, this isn't a "power thing" it's a safety thing. If you don't want to risk having an item confiscated, place it in your checked baggage, it couldn't be more simple.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

The TSA agents are human, like the rest of us. While I have no doubt that regulations prohibit their keeping items that are taken from passengers, and while I happen to think that most, if not almost all, of them are faithfully performing their jobs on our behalf, I can't help but think that some of them are less than honorable. Regardless of the intent or motive, just don't take your most prized possessions when you travel. Period.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

lainey_h said:


> The TSA agents are human, like the rest of us. While I have no doubt that regulations prohibit their keeping items that are taken from passengers, and while I happen to think that most, if not almost all, of them are faithfully performing their jobs on our behalf, I can't help but think that some of them are less than honorable. Regardless of the intent or motive, just don't take your most prized possessions when you travel. Period.


The actions of TSA agents are under video surveillance, which is constantly monitored by superiors. Sort of cuts down the both the opportunity and likelihood of "rouge" agents.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The actions of TSA agents are under video surveillance, which is constantly monitored by superiors. Sort of cuts down the both the opportunity and likelihood of "rouge" agents.


Agree, but where there's a will, there can be found a way. I have a great deal of respect and admiration for those people who have made a career of safeguarding our lives, and while I believe that the vast majority are following the rule of law, I don't attribute super human restraint to them. Our toll booths, for instance, are monitored by cameras but the film is not reviewed unless there is a request or problem. I don't believe there are enough agents to monitor 24/7 the actions of every single agent, and I'm sure there are unhappy passengers who do not complain. I am not trying to be argumentative, I'm just trying to point out that there may be some agents who have not strictly followed the rules and have found ways to bypass them. It may not be but a handful, but I can envision that it happens. And it doesn't matter, in the end, if your item has been confiscated at security. Don't bring anything with you that you'd be loathe to part with.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

lainey_h said:


> Agree, but where there's a will, there can be found a way. I have a great deal of respect and admiration for those people who have made a career of safeguarding our lives, and while I believe that the vast majority are following the rule of law, I don't attribute super human restraint to them. Our toll booths, for instance, are monitored by cameras but the film is not reviewed unless there is a request or problem. I don't believe there are enough agents to monitor 24/7 the actions of every single agent, and I'm sure there are unhappy passengers who do not complain. I am not trying to be argumentative, I'm just trying to point out that there may be some agents who have not strictly followed the rules and have found ways to bypass them. It may not be but a handful, but I can envision that it happens. And it doesn't matter, in the end, if your item has been confiscated at security. Don't bring anything with you that you'd be loathe to part with.


Actually the video is monitored AS the agents are working as well as being kept on file. The reasons are many but the footage is viewed live by supervisors who are paid much higher rates of pay. You may not believe that there are enough monitors to watch all agents but every agent station is under surveillance to capture suspicious activity by passengers. In other words to detect potential threats. I assure you that diligence is paid. Agents must report back to supervisors and they themselves cannot carry items out of the area in their hands or on their person. In essence these agents are sworn, just as police officers are sworn. Nothing you or I have is worth losing their jobs over. Perhaps you do not realize that TSA agents undergo as extensive back ground checks as law enforcement officers do by homeland security. These men and women are government employees whose job it is to keep the flying public safe. I've seen them treated with such disrespect, it's truly amazing. They are often called names for simply doing their jobs and more than a few have been physically assaulted.

Do you assume that everyone you come in contact with is a potential thief? I most certainly do not. Personally I'm ashamed that so many here have make such ridiculous accusations about TSA agents, on top of NOT understanding how the monitoring of the security check in area is done.

As for Toll Booths , live monitoring is most certainly done in many locations across the country. I have close friends employed with the company that provides the cameras and security for both the Illinois Tollway and E-470 in Colorado. The "violation footage" is only viewed when a violation is detected but live 24 hour a day, monitoring does indeed take place.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Actually the video is monitored AS the agents are working as well as being kept on file. The reasons are many but the footage is viewed live by supervisors who are paid much higher rates of pay. You may not believe that there are enough monitors to watch all agents but every agent station is under surveillance to capture suspicious activity by passengers. In other words to detect potential threats. I assure you that diligence is paid. Agents must report back to supervisors and they themselves cannot carry items out of the area in their hands or on their person. In essence these agents are sworn, just as police officers are sworn. Nothing you or I have is worth losing their jobs over. Perhaps you do not realize that TSA agents undergo as extensive back ground checks as law enforcement officers do by homeland security. These men and women are government employees whose job it is to keep the flying public safe. I've seen them treated with such disrespect, it's truly amazing. They are often called names for simply doing their jobs and more than a few have been physically assaulted.
> 
> Do you assume that everyone you come in contact with is a potential thief? I most certainly do not. Personally I'm ashamed that so many here have make such ridiculous accusations about TSA agents, on top of NOT understanding how the monitoring of the security check in area is done.
> 
> As for Toll Booths , live monitoring is most certainly done in many locations across the country. I have close friends employed with the company that provides the cameras and security for both the Illinois Tollway and E-470 in Colorado. The "violation footage" is only viewed when a violation is detected but live 24 hour a day, monitoring does indeed take place.


I don't think that anyone here assumes that everyone is a potential thief. I think they are just frustrated by their experiences. Theft among TSA agents, I'm sorry to report, has been reported and documented in the news. And unfortunately, screening at some locations is done by third party contractors. I don't like to think it anymore than you do, but there you have it.

I'm so sorry for the loss of your family members in 9/11, and words cannot express that sorrow to you or to the others in my acquaintance that have suffered that loss, among other losses. TSA is just one line of defense, among others, and they have suffered serious job cuts, and are overworked as well. Please don't discount the negative experiences that people here have had with them.

And honestly, that's all I'm going to say on this. I never intended to draw you into a battle, I only wanted to point out that no one should travel with things they highly value.
http://www.rt.com/usa/tsa-stealing-from-travelers-358/
http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/convicted-tsa-officer-reveals-secrets-thefts-airports/story?id=17339513
http://www.tsa.gov/travel/passenger-support/claims (at the bottom of the page they state that some screening is not done by TSA agents)
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/13/us/airport-luggage-theft/


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

lainey_h said:


> I don't think that anyone here assumes that everyone is a potential thief. I think they are just frustrated by their experiences. Theft among TSA agents, I'm sorry to report, has been reported and documented in the news. And unfortunately, screening at some locations is done by third party contractors. I don't like to think it anymore than you do, but there you have it.
> 
> I'm so sorry for the loss of your family members in 9/11, and words cannot express that sorrow to you or to the others in my acquaintance that have suffered that loss, among other losses. TSA is just one line of defense, among others, and they have suffered serious job cuts, and are overworked as well. Please don't discount the negative experiences that people here have had with them.
> 
> ...


You are correct, that no one should travel with high value items. Baggage theft, with baggage being opened and items stolen, is a huge issue in the airline industry and has been for many years. These are often (though not always) low paying jobs with a high turn over rate.

My point is the first assumption that people are jumping to about confiscated items is that the TSA agents "want" the item. As one poster mentioned about hair treatment her friend was traveling with, who then went to pour the liquid into the trash can as she was sure the agent "wanted" the hair treatment. Come on that's ridiculous.

For a period of time after 9-11 knitting needles were NOT permitted at all. It's just common sense that pointed items may well be viewed as potentially dangerous. This topic is revisited on this forum on a regular basis. I'm not surprised when needles are confiscated, especially at foreign airports, nor am I surprised when other items are confiscated buy my mind doesn't immediately jump to the conclusion that a TSA agent wants them. I travel with liquid medications and take the time to make sure that my medication adheres to standards. Sometimes this costs me a few dollars more to have the pharmacy fill my Rx with small sized bottles. If I can do that, then knitters can take a few minutes to slip their work from expensive needles to less expensive ones and install a life line. Put the higher priced needles in a checked bag and stop holding up the security check in line. It's equally as frustrating when people have been standing in line for several minutes, still don't have their ID in hand or their belongings organized to place in the tubs for scanning. I never run into that issue at foreign airports.


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

Officious little ... snip! I would have asked for (a) the supervisor, (b) any mature person around who could verify that you indeed had high-quality non-weapons (with knitting attached, no less). And referring the "inspector" to their own "outlawed" list would have been a good idea. All sympathy.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

I have found it worthwhile, esp. overseas to ask when I am checking my bag. That way if they won't let me take them on board I can just open my bag and stick them in. At least I don't lose them. After the incident in Brussels and the questions about the airliner from Egypt, I think they are just extra cautious these days.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I don't fly often, but still only take inexpensive needles with me and leftover yarn for small projects. More because of me losing them rather than having them denied from flight. So far no problems. Those of you suggesting making snarky comments or causing a scene to TSA are asking for trouble. air safety is serious business and could get you in hot water


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh my. Since she never saw those kinds d of needles maybe she wanted them for herself.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> ...* Don't bring anything with you that you'd be loathe to part with.*


ABSOLUTELY!!!!


----------



## jaydee33 (Jul 26, 2012)

I was flying home to Ohio from Thailand once and Security took my double point needle that I was using for cables. It was plastic and had a little rattle to it when it was shaken. He insisted that it had a knife or some sort of pointed weapon in it. Telling me this with a big smile on his face. Finally I showed him what I was knitting and he let it go but we held up the line for some time. I would not have minded losing the needle--it was a cheap one but having nothing to knit for the long flight would not have been good. :sm16:


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I visited my daughter when she lived on Maui, before 9/11 happened! Things sure were different! She loves venison, so I had a frozen leg , wrapped in foil , in a side pocket of my suitcase. I remember watching it go through the x- Ray machine- you could see it pretty clearly- but not one word was said to me!!! Can you imagine doing that now?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I visited my daughter when she lived on Maui, before 9/11 happened! Things sure were different! She loves venison, so I had a frozen leg , wrapped in foil , in a side pocket of my suitcase. I remember watching it go through the x- Ray machine- you could see it pretty clearly- but not one word was said to me!!! Can you imagine doing that now?


Actually, as long as it's frozen solid - no liquid - yes. When I travel, I have a largish insulated lunch-bag in my carry on. Inside it are several frozen gel-packs and usually a few frozen fruit juice boxes; these are all to keep my insulin and the study med I need to inject once a week refrigerated. There's a small clock with a temperature function in it too, just so I can see the temperature when I open the bag at final destination. If any of the frozen packets defrosts before I go through security, it must be removed. As long as they're frozen solid, they fly in carry-on. Since you weren't carrying meat into another country, that flew. If you were entering the US with it, you'd probably have lost it - frozen solid or not.


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Actually, as long as it's frozen solid - no liquid - yes. When I travel, I have a largish insulated lunch-bag in my carry on. Inside it are several frozen gel-packs and usually a few frozen fruit juice boxes; these are all to keep my insulin and the study med I need to inject once a week refrigerated. There's a small clock with a temperature function in it too, just so I can see the temperature when I open the bag at final destination. If any of the frozen packets defrosts before I go through security, it must be removed. As long as they're frozen solid, they fly in carry-on. Since you weren't carrying meat into another country, that flew. If you were entering the US with it, you'd probably have lost it - frozen solid or not.


Jessica-Jean - as a travelling diabetic (fairly recently diagnosed), I found the Frio range of cooling packs - http://www.friouk.com/. Nothing needs to be frozen, just thoroughly soaked, and revived every other day or so with water. The cooling effect is achieved by evaporation - and the pack can go in carry-on luggage without anything else getting wet. I imagine they, or something similar, are also available in the US. I have no connection with the company, other than as a satisfied user! - just thought you, and other diabetics on this forum, might be interested....


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

janeridal said:


> Jessica-Jean - as a travelling diabetic (fairly recently diagnosed), I found the Frio range of cooling packs - http://www.friouk.com/. Nothing needs to be frozen, just thoroughly soaked, and revived every other day or so with water. The cooling effect is achieved by evaporation - and the pack can go in carry-on luggage without anything else getting wet. I imagine they, or something similar, are also available in the US. I have no connection with the company, other than as a satisfied user! - just thought you, and other diabetics on this forum, might be interested....


Yes, they're available in the US. I had one, and it worked really well for quite a while. Not terribly expensive. Insulin doesn't have to be refrigerated once a pen is started, so I am just careful to keep my pens with me and do my best to keep them out of the heat. I should really order a new one, my old one seemed to be not quite as cool as I thought it should be.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> Yes, they're available in the US. I had one, and it worked really well for quite a while. Not terribly expensive. Insulin doesn't have to be refrigerated once a pen is started, so I am just careful to keep my pens with me and do my best to keep them out of the heat. I should really order a new one, my old one seemed to be not quite as cool as I thought it should be.


Since my travelling is usually 24 to 36 hours from my front door to the destination's refrigerator, I need frozen packs to keep the months-long supply of insulin cool. Sometimes it isn't maintained below optimal refrigeration temperatures. So far, it's worked anyway, but I wouldn't bother with anything smaller than the ice-packs I use.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

sorry this happened too you. I didn't take mine this time as they said security was high. when I do" I always take a self addressed, stamped enveleope so that they can mail them back too me. also take cheaper wooden needles just in case.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

This happened to me when my husband and I were returning from a vacation to Italy a few years ago. I was able to knit going there, but going through security coming home, the security woman checked my carry-on and did not know what a knitting needle was. i was working with a circular 16" needle, and she asked her supervisor about it. her supervisor told me I could not take it. Well, I took my half knitted back of a vest off the needle and gave it to her. I got to keep the yarn. On another trip last year to France and England, I was able to knit on the planes going and coming home. You are correct, I believe, in feeling it depends on the attitude of the security person.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> That seems like it is just at the whim of one person, for sure. Could you have asked to speak to a supervisor? I am not a flier at all and when I read these experiences, I truly wonder if the person who confiscates the needles just wants them for themselves. I would want to see the cords cut up and destroyed. What did she do with them? So sorry this happened to you.


Funny - I thought the same thing when a pair of small folding scissors was taken away from me, but I was able to keep the next size scissor. I think the security guard kept it for his own use. He walked away with it and "pretended' to store it in a trash bag.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

KitKat789 said:


> I don't take my knitting on trips; not worth the risk and I prefer to knit at home. No one has ever questioned my Kindle. Not yet anyway LOL.


I take my knitting project on trips, but store them in my suitcase that is not carry-on. I also do bring in a carry-on a crocheted pattern using plastic crochet hooks. Have not had any problem doing this.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> My husband worked for an air line as a booking agent and he would tell them no knitting needles, better safe than sorry. Many airlines will tell you yes over the phone but at the air port you will get another answer and vise versa.
> :sm19:


On a trip last year, I asked the person checking us in if I could bring a knitting needle on the plane. She actually asked what kind I had and when I told her it was a 16" circular needle, she said there would be no problem. Of course, once on the flight, the stewardess looked at what I had and had no comment.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well. It took over two hours for each sock to get them back on appropriate needles. Thr sock rockets I ordered from Sesame Yarns never arrived, and I am still waiting for the final refund. They wanted to charge me $5 postage for 3 needles to " redeliver" them. In the past, I would have recommended this site, but not anymore. They still owe me $9.81 for goods not delivered. I am so disappointed with sesame yarns, as well as the lack of training at Lisbon airport. 

Sesame yarns, you have lost many customers.


----------

